# [SOLVED] It's that time... deck stain question



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn, I hate this job. Just a basic question.... I have always used semi-transparent stains on my pressure treated deck but am thinking of going to an opaque stain this time for more durability. Do these get absorbed into the wood like a semi-transparent or do they sit on top like a coat of paint and perhaps start peeling at the end of their life. Just want to avoid appying something that I might have to scrape off before applying next time.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

If it is a stain, not a paint I don't think it will chip.

I think a lot depends what you have used before on how good you stain job will turn out. I have used Thompson®tinted sealer for decks. While the color is pretty much gone, the sealer has filled the pours of the wood so the stain does not really seal in/last long, a lot of the color is gone.

I am facing the same problem this year, I had my deck done 2 years ago.
I would go to a strictly paint store like Sherwin Willams, not home Lowes or home depot and ask them for a recommendation.

As you should know painting or staining a lot depends of surface preparation the cleaner the better the job.

One hint here, use a painting pads, much quicker than a roller.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

Actually Lowes has some good products. They carry Wolman and Olympic. Still a little confusing.... the semi-transparents come in oil or oil/acrylic types and the opaques are latex. The latex sounds to me more like paint than a stain. But it has the longest life ratings. Yes I have tried the basic Thompsons sealer and it doesn't last very long at all. Hopefully the tinted ones work better for you. I usually get 4 years out of a good semi-transparent but I am greedy and want longer!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

Found this on a home improvement website:

Solid-color stain is a heavier bodied opaque stain that covers the grain of the wood but allows the texture to show. Also available in both water- and oil-based formulas, solid-color stain is, simply stated, thin paint.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

My deck faces darn near due west and no shade, it justs get baked. I am going to try the tinted sealer again as I still 3-4 gallons left. If it were gone, I would be leaning towards the paint side. I would go with the oil base myself.

BG


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

Olympic Solid-color stain works very well. I have had most of them through the years and many just don't hold up. I am especially not impressed at all with the Thompson products.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: It's that time... deck stain question*

I used the Oly solid and it looks very good. Lowes has a pretty cool computer aided mixing station to get the color you pick. He just scanned the bar code on the can of base, put the can under the machine, selected the color on the monitor then I watched it add the pigments. I'll mark this thread "solved" but we know when it comes to decks it is only temporary. :-/


----------

